# Tromba Marinha Caniço-Madeira 30/01/2012



## jonhfx (30 Jan 2012 às 17:55)

Hoje, pelas 14h em frente ao Caniço (desertas em fundo):












Créditos: Fernando Almeida / Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1336143528


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2012 às 17:56)

Belo apanhado!


----------



## Knyght (30 Jan 2012 às 18:08)

Tenho também fotos no tlm passo logo que possível


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 18:10)

Excelente registo


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2012 às 18:38)

Muito boas!

Destaco a última pelo enquadramento dos 2 funis...!


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2012 às 18:50)




----------



## ijv (30 Jan 2012 às 19:12)

Eu tive a sorte de as ver, só não pude as fotografar


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2012 às 20:47)

Bem apanhadas... e que contraste com a monotonia do continente.


----------



## Knyght (30 Jan 2012 às 21:04)

Agreste disse:


> Bem apanhadas... e que contraste com a monotonia do continente.



Não choveu e estamos sobre alta pressão, até estranhei...


----------



## jonhfx (31 Jan 2012 às 11:00)

Lá esta a "historia" dos "mini" 



> *Mini tornados avistados entre o Funchal e Santa Cruz*
> É uma situação que ocorre muitas vezes, mas nem sempre é presenciada. Durante a manhã e princípio da tarde, desta segunda-feira, foram avistados mini-tornados no mar, entre o Funchal e a zona do Aeroporto da Madeira.
> 
> Em declarações à TSF, o director do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal assegurou que não são  perigosos e explicou que este é um fenómeno meteorológico que "manifesta-se como uma coluna de ar que gira de uma forma muito rápida e que resulta de grandes contrastes de diferença de pressão atmosférica e temperatura do ar".
> *Vítor Prior* adiantou que são 'cumulonimbus', "nuvens que estão associadas a trombas de água e mini-tornados".


Fonte:
http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/304942-mini-tornados-avistados-entre-o-funchal-e-santa-cruz


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2012 às 11:11)

jonhfx disse:


> Lá esta a "historia" dos "mini"
> 
> 
> Fonte:
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/304942-mini-tornados-avistados-entre-o-funchal-e-santa-cruz



Bem... desta vez foi um director do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal a legitimar a designação "mini-tornado"...


----------

